# Coffee masterclass London worth it?



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

I saw this £75 https://www.redletterdays.co.uk/experience/ref/mocha/signature-coffee-master-class?nst=0&_$ja=tsid:%7ccid:914682383%7cagid:48663890874%7ctidla-351096394011%7ccrid:217928356698%7cnw:g%7crnd:11926585799902751750%7cdvc:c%7cadp:1o1&gclid=CjwKCAiA15vTBRAHEiwA7Snfc2uLvw29dJCbez6eG87owqlCkZyl5Nwd_dkCSWri51lUROitLOGxUxoC1OEQAvD_BwE

What do others think? I am new to this so maybe it would serve the purpose of giving an introduction and a bit of 'hands-on' experience.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you are in London then @Glenn would be money better spent. He can set training up around your needs.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

PM sent with details

Sorry for the delayed reply (due to a new arrival)


----------

